# still need help..plz someone



## welderjoe87 (Aug 5, 2011)

i have been split from my ex wife for almost 2 yrs...and it still hurts..even after all this time..i can barely talk to her when she comes to pick up our daughter..it hurts that much..i was mesing around on my fb account and i ran across one of our wedding photos..and i just started crying..i dont know how to deal with it..if anyone has any advice for me i would greatly appreciate it


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Have you tried therapy?

What was the situation behind the breakup?


----------



## welderjoe87 (Aug 5, 2011)

ok this is the situation..we were doing fine..well then the last two months all we did was argue..we tried to talk it out..but nothing worked..the last month we were together..i get a call from an ex girlfriend..saying her boyfriend had kicked her out and she needed to take a shower....so me being the nice guy..i let her come over and take a shower..unknowing hat my wife had set the whole thing up..the x showed up to take a hower..i was in the other room with my daughter..well apparently she climbed into my bed..naked..and her boyfriend called my wife saying that i was sleeping around on her..my wife shows up and boom..i was cheating..but then what made me think it was a setup..she had both of ou kids in daycare..had a house...and a man lined up over one weekend..that isnt possible..and the rent on our trailor wasnt paid for three months..ater she told me that she had paid it...


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

That's bizzaro. I think you need to focus on your self and what makes you happy.

And in future relationships, never even take a call from your ex GF.


----------



## welderjoe87 (Aug 5, 2011)

yeah i know..but how do i deal with this feeling..uits been 2yrs since i got a divorce..and it still tears me up that i still care for her..i want that feeling gone..its ruined two relationships since then


----------



## Separated79 (May 28, 2011)

omg... why would you even let your ex gf have a shower in your house?:scratchhead:
It's not a set-up.It was a trust test you haven't pass...
Learn to forgive yourself from what you have done,and let your wife believe on what she thought it was.
You can't force her to believe in you after what she saw and lesson learned you shouldn't have any contact again with X-gfs its always a bad idea.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Crazy...people really do that? Set people up like that?

Sounds like a B movie.


----------



## whodoneit (Aug 7, 2011)

Ok, Welderjoe, so I must be different than the rest of the people posting on here. i am not in a position to judge the situation, but I understand that you have pain. the only thing I can think of is that time will heal the pain. I hope that the other users here can support you and help you in guiding you what to do in that pain. Their condemnation and telling you that you "failed a test" is not going to help the situation. My prayers are with you, welderjoe. I agree to find what makes you happy, and if I were you, i would delete the pic that made you cry. That life is over, and its time for you to live for you.


----------



## welderjoe87 (Aug 5, 2011)

its hard to do..i mean yeah i can delete the pic..but i have to talk to her when she picks up our daughter..i mean it rips my heart out..every time ive tried to date someone..somehow i feel like im still cheating on her..but its like i cant get over her..


----------



## whodoneit (Aug 7, 2011)

wow, welderjoe, you are in a tough situation. am I safe in saying that you still lover her? Maybe she is the one who has the issue. had someone over one weekend?! life is rough in these days, but maybe God is telling you that you were not meant to be with her. someday, you will find happiness, and for now, i would look no further than your daughter for that.


----------



## welderjoe87 (Aug 5, 2011)

thank you for the advice..i just needed someone to talk to..you guys were really helpful..but is there any way i can deal with this pain..ive dealt with it for 2 yrs now..and i figured i wouldve gotten over it by now


----------

